# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  A Guide to Gobies of Singapore

## hwchoy

Everything you ever wanted to know about gobies, but were afraid to ask  :Laughing: 

The latest BP/Singapore Science Centre guide book. This is a must have if you are interested in this family of fresh, brackish and marine fishes, some of which are stunningly beautiful.

Authored by Helen K. Larson of the Museum and Art Gallery of the Northern Territory, and Kelvin K.P. Lim of the Raffles Museum of Biodiversity Research.

Go and get it man, only S$5.25  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## stormhawk

Excellent news Choy, I'll go get a copy soon.  :Wink: 

Its available at the Popular chain of bookshops right? I might be heading to the Orchard area later today and will see if its available at Kinokuniya.

By the way, is that an _Awaous_ species on the cover?

----------


## hwchoy

> Excellent news Choy, I'll go get a copy soon. 
> 
> Its available at the Popular chain of bookshops right? I might be heading to the Orchard area later today and will see if its available at Kinokuniya.
> 
> By the way, is that an _Awaous_ species on the cover?




got my copy from SBG. can't remember the species on the cover but not _Awaous_, some marine species.

----------

